# Purple Hydrangea Baby Bushes! IN SOIL



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have this small number ready now for new homes. The baby Purple Lacecap hydrangeas were rooted in the Fall and wintered in little pots. They have leafed up now and are small enough to fit in a small flat rate. They will grow fast though so I wanted to offer them for that postage savings.

This is a close up of a mature bloom....



















These will grow fast! Their roots are full and great, a good size to mail.

$3.50 each, I can fit four in a box plus $6 priority shipping with delivery confirm. I ONLY HAVE 6 AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME. 

I accept paypal, concealed cash or post office money order only...no banks on the island.... You can pm me, post on this page or email me at [email protected]

I will be rooting more in the coming weeks....


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

How big do they get?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This variety grows to about 6 feet in height and several feet in diameter, you trim the flowers for bouquets and the pruning keeps it this height. Your climate and soil conditions/care will all determine the maximum height. I have one from last year that is 3 feet tall now but he grew faster than the rest and he was a Spring start. I figure you can get a foot or two your first year with good conditions.

The best part of getting the little guys is the savings in postage...Plus their roots are great since they over wintered....

I have FOUR LEFT ONLY AT THIS TIME!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I'll take all 4 that are left !! had some of yours before but didn't cover them during our hard winter a few years back and lost probably 10 of them that grew so well in the ground. I'll PM you !!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Helena said:


> I'll take all 4 that are left !! had some of yours before but didn't cover them during our hard winter a few years back and lost probably 10 of them that grew so well in the ground. I'll PM you !!


Sold to Lovely Helena.....

Next Purple Lacecap Hydrangeas will be ready in about a month!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have four of these available, would anyone like them?

Thanks!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you going to do more? I can't do anything for a couple more weeks but i would like to try these, not sure how they will do in Texas though. I know I can't have real lilacs (I soooooooooo miss them too!)


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MJsLady said:


> Are you going to do more? I can't do anything for a couple more weeks but i would like to try these, not sure how they will do in Texas though. I know I can't have real lilacs (I soooooooooo miss them too!)


I do these until Fall here for local sales and ship them anytime folks want them so you will not miss out. I started Blue Mopheads recently and they are rooting nicely so I am about to do more Purple Lacecaps over the weekend. I will have them ready at least every few weeks now and will update my thread with numbers.  These specific ones have been in soil since fall outside which is why they are fun to get..they grow fast and are bigger than their picture above with more leaves also.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you grow any hydrangeas that would do well in entirely in the shade? I know most don't like intense sun, we tried at our old place but could never find enough shade for them. Now we have a garden spot that will be a shade garden. Probably not enough sun!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Vosey said:


> Do you grow any hydrangeas that would do well in entirely in the shade? I know most don't like intense sun, we tried at our old place but could never find enough shade for them. Now we have a garden spot that will be a shade garden. Probably not enough sun!


I have one huge Blue Mophead that grows on the side of my home. That flower bed is filtered sun and shade only. No direct sun can get through the cypress on the one side of it and my home on the other side. When you say shade, do you also mean some filtered sun? All I can say is this hydrangeas is around 30 years old and is kept at an 8 foot height by my cutting it back! They grow in all kinds of sun exposure here where we live.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

It has had filtered sun in the morning and a bit in the afternoon this spring. But I think we need to watch it over the summer, when the sun gets higher it may have none. DH still needs to dig the bed (it's driveway now!) so I have a feeling we'll be looking at next year to plant. I'll get in touch when we get close.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have four lovely baby purples with roots in dirt still available. They are leafing up nicely.


----------

